# AccuBrush



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody try one of these. It's a mini roller with a brush and shield on the side. Your roll up to trim or a wall. The shield keeps the paint off the trim, the brush pushes the paint from the roller about 1/8" away. (supposed to) They were advertising on the site and (I'm embarrassed to say) I bought one on a whim. Same company makes "Corner Ease".


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw the video. I assume it's a DIY gimmick.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's pretty flimsy looking. I'll let everyone know how it works.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

From my other thread at CT about it...
I wonder how well it would cut in textured ceilings? Any paint build up on it causing drips/splatters? What happens to the painted corner it's rubbing against?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I assume it's a DIY gimmick.


 :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Actually works very well for cutting around door and window frames where you have a (close to) level surface to ride the guard. Ceiling to wall intersections, forget it, especially if its textured. The guard will bounce on you. Not only that you can't cut all the way into corners as the wall blocks the roller and brush.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Ken I bought 3 of those on a whim, I ain't proud - anything that makes a job go faster and nets me more money. I anticipate it for around door and window casements only - I did purchase the special one for doing wall to ceiling lines, the one you can hook a pole onto. My anticipation is for new construction homes.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dan, I haven't been to the website in awhile. i know they upgraded from the one I bought a few years back.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> bought 3 of those on a whim, I ain't proud - anything that makes a job go faster and nets me more money.


Exactly what I was looking at.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I have no idea what this thing is, but I do know that there's a use for everything.....eventually. 

I have a pad on an angled stick, part of a kit I suppose. I go 2 or 3 yrs. without using it, then comes a situation where it saves me. Like coating the underside of a door, without taking it off.


----------

